# How to scare a postman



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Get a big dog (Isis) attach her to a chain (so she doesn't leg it ) and giver her a massive bone that looks like a leg 


























Isis will happily play along in scaring the postman, BUT where's Shila I hear u ask?

Hiding behind the pond!


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

I would think twice about getting close to the postbox with isis chewing her bone LOL 
But they are both stunning dogs....i like shilas big ears sticking out, made me giggle


----------



## ColeosMummy (Aug 27, 2008)

awww i want x


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Haha Jem, I'd come to your post box anyday  Gorgeous girlies


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

HelloKittyHannah said:


> Haha Jem, I'd come to your post box anyday  Gorgeous girlies


 He stands at the gate shouting hello if the dogs are out the big wimp lol 
Oh n i think its time u put some more pic's of ur little monster up x


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

Lol, I only have the ones I took the other day that you've already seen, tried getting some of him today with my boys but...well.. getting 2 kids to look at the camera at the same time with a smile is hard enough, but trying to get the dog to look and smile too...!

Will see if any turned out ok in a sec


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2008)

now thats enuff to scare any one lol....god they are gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks guys xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

LOL so funny!


----------



## Nicoleta (Dec 8, 2008)

I my God beautiful Isis scared me!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2008)

lol...great pics. Beautiful dogs.


----------



## kiska (Dec 12, 2008)

Lol - wonderful photos - did make me smile.


----------



## Gemmah (Dec 6, 2008)

hehehe cool pics will scare off any burglars too


----------



## pippa69 (Dec 14, 2008)

What stunning dogs and what funny photos. Maybe you could tell the postman that the bone the dog is chewing from is his predecessor!


----------



## bobocat (Dec 14, 2008)

ha ha ha you are so mean!!!!


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

LOL i loved the last one! "you can't see me!!!"


----------

